# Ham Smoke Time



## lowcountrygamecock

I see posts on smoking a ham from 160 to 170 internal temp.  I don't see anyone with an estimated time or cook temperature though.  Anybody have a ball park idea how long it takes per pound to get to 160?  What temp should I smoke it at?


----------



## indyadmin1974

The rule of thumb is ~40 minutes per pound, but never, ever plan your smoke around time.  Always go by temp.


----------



## fire it up

How To Smoke A Ham
by Jeff Phillips a.k.a TulsaJeff


Video will tell you all you need to know about smoking a ham


----------



## lowcountrygamecock

Oh I definitley always go by temp.  I just wanted to know a ballpark so I know how to plan.  I usually give myself an extra hour depending on cook time and always have the cooler ready in case I need to let it sit a little longer.


----------



## alblancher

As mentioned in Jeff's video, if the ham is fully cooked you do not need to bring it up to a specific temperature.  It seems like a great project for beginners or if you do not have the time to start with a raw piece of meat.

I need to do something to bring to my Mother in Law's house for Thanksgiving and smoking a ham should be pretty quick and easy.  Start the fire at 6:30, rub and prep the ham to put in the smoker for 7:00   3 hrs at 225, wrap and place in cooler to be on the road for 10:30, an hour drive time to be there just in time for dinner at 12:00


----------



## mballi3011

First off I smoke my hams at 230-250 or so and take it to about 165-170 and then let it rest in the cooler for atleast an hour. But to me I would plan on about 45 minutes to an hour a pound. There are alot of varibles to take into mind the wind and outside temp and the ham it self. So leave yourself enough time and you can always leave it in the cooler for about 3-6 hours just make sure that the cooler is very full of towels. I've done a butt for 6 hours once and it was still at 95* internal temp.


----------



## walle

Hey - thanks for this. I'm cooking for the company thanksgiving party tomorrow and was kicking around ideas on how to do this. Heard and read about the mustard... gonna try it in the morning.
Tracey


----------



## johnnyreb

i wouldnt take a pre cooked ham to 160-170

i cook mine to 140*

and if you can find some pecan wood...oh man thats great on a ham


----------



## walle

Just finished with the Company T-Day lunch I mentioned below.  I followed Jeff's UTube instructions and they are perfect!  Didn't check the temp.  One thing I changed was the glaze.  Just couldn't put BBQ Sauce on a ham, and I love the sweet and salty, so I used about half of the honey glaze that came with it.  It was a bomb, good and hot all the way through with 2 1/2 hour at 225..

my $.02
Tracey


----------



## bmudd14474

Just remember that once a piece of meat drops below 140 it can only be between40-140 for a max of 2 hours per the USDA(*When Storing Leftovers:*
Refrigerate or freeze leftovers within 2 hours or sooner                        in clean, shallow, covered containers to prevent harmful                        bacteria from multiplying.)
. Below 140 is the danger zone.


----------



## fire it up

Glad it was a hit!
What company do you work for, if you are smoking some Q for lunch i have to get a job at that place!


----------



## pi in sc

I  have smoked raw and precooked hams and for some reason, I prefer the taste of the precooked. They also seem to come up a bit more moist.  You certainly cannot beat the convenience of a precooked.... But I do bring the temp of the precooked ham to 148 which is what is recommended on the label.

I smoked a spiral sliced ham this week for a potluck lunch at work. It was good and very easy to serve, but not as good as a ham that is not presliced. The taste wasnt as consitent from slice to slice, some having a very strong smokey flavor. Imagine the pages of a magazine that got wet and dryed and that is how the ham looked causing some slices to get more smoke.


----------



## mattman1010

lowcountrygamecock said:


> I see posts on smoking a ham from 160 to 170 internal temp. I don't see anyone with an estimated time or cook temperature though. Anybody have a ball park idea how long it takes per pound to get to 160? What temp should I smoke it at?


----------



## shoefly

Im smoking at 225-230 looking for internal temp of 130. the spiral ham is already pre cooked  just reheating I think at 160 it may be a lil dry. should take 2 1/2 to 3 hrs at 225 cooking temp but always use a therometer.


----------

